# "Weird" Videos



## Wattage (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone else here like those short, weird videos... sometimes on You Tube or ebaums world? You know, the ones that the person obviously had to be intoxicated in some way to make?

Has anyone else seen Salad Fingers or Home Star Runner cartoons? 

I love these. My friends and I have a hobby of watching them and finding the weirdest one's possible.

Please tell me I am not alone in my world of weirdness??


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 10, 2006)

You are not alone!!!! My DF thinks _I'm_ weird for getting a kick outta those videos :shrug:


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 10, 2006)

I love Salad Fingers!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_I love Salad Fingers!_

 

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You made my day!!!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

i duno if this counts but i saw a video where a guy was trying to renact Shakira's Hips dont Lie, it was grossly funni!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you (or anyone else) ever seen *"I Like Big Bibles"*? It's this guy who sings about his love for "Big bibles" in the tune of Sir Mix-a-lot's _I Like Big butts and I cannot lie..._


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You made my day!!!_

 





Sooo funny. I'm watching it on YouTube now!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 10, 2006)

You should check out "kitty cat dance."  Warning: It will stay in your head for a while!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/

I have a favorites list for youtube.com, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 10, 2006)

Salad Fingers! omg my friend and I watched that a few months ago!  haha


----------

